# Issue with making rtl8723 driver on 4.15.7-r1 kernel

## stormblade

I was struggling to build rtl8723 wifi driver for the newest kernel 4.15.7-r1 from gentoo-sources and got this "make" error, can't fully understand what is the problem. I have a guess that it just might be not working with 4.15+ kernels as it worked on 4.14.13, but it's just a guess and I wonder what can it be, and how can I fix it, if possible

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/viLExJqlW7nPMdekEQkJ/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

It seems that init_timer is deprecate in kernel 4.15, you should wait that bug is resolved.

----------

## stormblade

So the problem is in the driver implementation that needs to be updated to suit the new kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stormblade wrote:*   

> So the problem is in the driver implementation that needs to be updated to suit the new kernel?

 

Exactly

----------

## stormblade

I have little will to wait for a patch which may not happen at all, and would rather do it myself. Sadly, I have no experience in C programming and all this driver/kernel programming stuff. 

Found a driver which, as it seems, needed some similar commits: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu/commit/1f08a062ad1fec5bc050177604e25430a7bdcf46

Could be used as an example, probably. Or are there any patches out there that can do the work... Anything?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can try to apply patch from links, or you can try directly the repository that contains your driver

----------

## stormblade

Thanks for pointing out to this repository, I didn't notice rtl8723de driver when was reviewing it earlier.

sudo make install was successful, however when I tried to modprobe the new driver, I got this:

modprobe: ERROR: Error running install command for rtlwifi

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'rtl8723de': Operation not permitted

despite the fact that I ran it from sudo (so it's not a permission problem, then what could it be?)

----------

## Hu

What does dmesg say about the failure?

----------

## stormblade

Nothing more than that:

udevd[1927]: Error running install command for rtlwifi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

See this comment

----------

## stormblade

1) I run as root

2) Secure Boot is disabled in Bios

I also don't think this might be the case as secure boot restricts the usage of certain drivers etc not verified by manufacturer, and I successfuly modprobed the earlier version of the same driver, but for another kernel (4.14.13)

----------

## Hu

 *stormblade wrote:*   

> Nothing more than that:
> 
> udevd[1927]: Error running install command for rtlwifi

 Are you sure?  As a user component, udev ought to be writing to syslog, but not to the kernel ring buffer that dmesg prints.  How did you obtain the line shown here?

----------

## stormblade

You are right, syslog is more informative here:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fZD01e713YVZ2wOhiCUR/

However, I can't remember the consequences that led to most of these logs yesterday :-[

I also tried logging "strace sudo modprobe -v rtl8723de", but it turned out not to be very informative

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/XMirpaVEclTCnjP0tGgM/

----------

